# Classic Quotes for Halloween or How to get Thrown Out of the Neighbourhood



## seajay (Oct 20, 2008)

I hope you'll find this useful or amusing











Click to view
http://www.socyberty.com/Holidays/Four-Classic-Quotes-to-Memorize-for-Halloween.297345

If so my other stuff is here
https://www.triond.com/users/C+Jordan


----------

